# Shed floor advice



## Shane1978 (24 May 2021)

This seems to be a common request, but few of the threads have anything too conclusive, so here we go again:

Ive just finished my new shed and want to cover the floor (caberfloor on base frame with 100mm insulation in the frame). I want to cover the floor in something rubber. Soft underfoot but hard wearing, easy to clean.
I want it wall-to-wall, so under workbenches.. Not just a 'fatigue mat'.
I don't want to glue it down as I might take it off one day and don't want to destroy the floor in the process.
Im worried about the material 'compressing' under the weight of workbenches if its too thick/soft.
Also (a little) worried about damage from sparks (eg. from angle-grinding).

Here are my options:

14mm rubber/resin tiles








Rubber Gym Mat Floor Tiles | Heavy Duty 14mm Thick Interlocking 900mm X 900mm for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rubber Gym Mat Floor Tiles | Heavy Duty 14mm Thick Interlocking 900mm X 900mm at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk





OR

15 or 20mm gym mats (polyurethane)








Sprung Gym Flooring


Heavy duty premium rubber tiles for gym floor with 100% money back guarantee and fast delivery. Perfect for home gyms, garages and fitness centers.




www.gym-flooring.com





OR

10/11mm EVA foam mats





Interlocking Foam Workshop Mat Set 1200 x 1800mm | MIC1218 | Sealey


1 Year Guarantee - Hard-wearing EVA foam anti-slip matting suitable for use in the workshop and machine room. Interlocks to make any length in units of 600mm.




www.sealey.co.uk





What do you guys think?
I know people on here have had a good experience with the horse-box style rubber flooring (similar to option 1). Any other experience?


----------



## MatMan (13 Jun 2022)

Hi,

I posted about this recently in another thread (link below).









Workshop Flooring Options


Hi, Having recently relocated, we've bought a house with an 3m x 6m garden studio which after some finessing will become my workshop, this being an upgrade from the garage at our last house. It's log cabin style with plaster-boarded internal walls over insulation, with the ceiling to match...




www.ukworkshop.co.uk





I think that either *PVC Floor Tiles* or *Studded Rubber Flooring* will be your best options as they're both thin and firm enough to go under workbenches without losing stability. I've explained a bit about them and their advantages in the other thread, so have a read. In your case specifically, both options will work, but the studded rubber does work best if you can tack it down to the floor to prevent it from lifting. It does have enough natural weight to lay flat, but a bit of glue does help to just make sure. PVC floor tiles may be the better option for you as you can just lay them on the floor and interlock them together. They'll last for years and will be fine with sparks. To make the standing more comfortable, try a fire-resistant Anti-Fatigue Mat or at least a mat with a Vinyl (or similar) top surface.


----------



## Jameshow (13 Jun 2022)

Yes 

Yes 

No. 

You can get rubber flooring either ribbed or buttons. 

I'd go for buttons as the runs are likely to trap sawdust.


----------



## MatMan (16 Jun 2022)

I agree. The ribbed versions are definitely more popular in most settings and make excellent drawer or workbench liners, but they are less easy to clean because of the ribs.


----------

